# Smoked fish suggestions ???



## kainabis (Jul 15, 2014)

Hey guys.... A friend of mine at work recently went in a fishing trip and brought back a variety of fish. He said he's gonna bring me some red snapper and barracuda he caught. I was thinking of taking my smoker ( modified ECB ) to my dads to smoke some up for dinner . Any suggestions for seasoning ,temps,  times, and wood chip flavors would be appreciated ... Thanks :grilling_smilie:


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 16, 2014)

Any of the milder woods would be good. Alder, apple, cherry, peach or a mixture. 

It sounds like you are going to hot smoke and them eat the fish so I'd run the smoker around 250+ and cook until the meat is opaque and flakes. No need to worry about temps and time if that's what you're doing. It's basically the same as grilling or cooking in the oven. Probably take (depending on the thickness of the fish) 15-45minutes. I know that's a big gap but it doesn't take long. With those fish you will get plenty of smoke flavor. Make sure you have good TBS (true blue smoke) before putting the fish on. White smoke will be over powering and leave a bad taste in the fish.


----------



## cmayna (Jul 16, 2014)

I agree with Case (dirtsailor2003) if infact you are going to do a hot smoke.  If you were thinking of doing a normal cooler smoke, just give yourself lots of time to brine, dry and then smoke.  Being that you will have an assortment of fish to work with, doing a quick hot smoke might be the way to go.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 16, 2014)

OOH I LOVE barracuda!!!!!!! 

I'd mop the fish through grapeseed oil, (fabulous for high heat cooking), and even use moderate to high heat and smoke for about 20-25 minutes depending on how thick the piece is and then just use sea salt, black pepper and some olive oil to season it before it hits the table.

Pistachio shells as chips, or even apple wood chips would be terrific.

Simple, elegant, and extraordinary! Have fun!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## kainabis (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks everyone smoked barracuda came out great ... Wife even 













image.jpg



__ kainabis
__ Jul 19, 2014





liked it and she doesn't even like seafood [emoji]128032[/emoji][emoji]128515[/emoji][emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## flash (Jul 19, 2014)

Just don't eat the real big ones.


----------



## redeyejedi (Jul 21, 2014)

nice!

cuda is tasty, so is snapper.

what did you end up running?.... temps, times, chunks, brines?

-Aaron


----------



## kainabis (Jul 21, 2014)

Well I think I smoked it at about 225 - 250 for about an hour if I remember right. I used regular kingsford briquettes with apple wood chips. I cut the barracuda and the snapper into fillets. Then made a marinade of brown sugar , soy sauce ,chopped dry onion, and a little garlic ( there may have been more but I can't remember off the top of my head right now). I mixed all that together and put it in a big freezer bag and wrapped it so the air was gone and the fillets were submerged in the marinade. Then I put them in the cooler on top of the ice until I got the coals where I needed them to be. I pulled them out about 30 minutes and let them sit to get close to room temperature. Then put them on the grills and let em smoke . I know everyone's cooking times may vary depending on what type and brand of smoker you're using . I was using a modified ECB . Here's a pic of mine ( can't wait till next year when I get my WSM 22.5).













image.jpg



__ kainabis
__ Jul 7, 2014






Hope this helps ... Remember I'm kinda new to smoking and am going off of research and help from everyone here on the forum. Have fun ( I know it am ) and keep on smokin. :grilling_smilie:


----------



## redeyejedi (Jul 22, 2014)

Kainabis said:


> Well I think I smoked it at about 225 - 250 for about an hour if I remember right. I used regular kingsford briquettes with apple wood chips. I cut the barracuda and the snapper into fillets. Then made a marinade of brown sugar , soy sauce ,chopped dry onion, and a little garlic ( there may have been more but I can't remember off the top of my head right now). I mixed all that together and put it in a big freezer bag and wrapped it so the air was gone and the fillets were submerged in the marinade. Then I put them in the cooler on top of the ice until I got the coals where I needed them to be. I pulled them out about 30 minutes and let them sit to get close to room temperature. Then put them on the grills and let em smoke . I know everyone's cooking times may vary depending on what type and brand of smoker you're using . I was using a modified ECB . Here's a pic of mine ( can't wait till next year when I get my WSM 22.5).
> Hope this helps ... Remember I'm kinda new to smoking and am going off of research and help from everyone here on the forum. Have fun ( I know it am ) and keep on smokin.


all good socal smoker, thanks for the details!

cheers,

-Aaron


----------

